# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شرایط پذیرش دانشگاه شاهد

## sn912sajjad

*سلام دوستان
من تا حالا همیشه فکر میکردم دانشگاه شاهد فقط مال خانواده شهدا و جانبازانه
اما تو دفترچه امسال جایی ندیدم همچین چیزی نوشته باشه
مگه آدمای عادی هم میتونن برن دانشگاه شاهد؟
میشه شرایطشو توضیح بدید؟*

----------


## artim

> *سلام دوستان
> من تا حالا همیشه فکر میکردم دانشگاه شاهد فقط مال خانواده شهدا و جانبازانه
> اما تو دفترچه امسال جایی ندیدم همچین چیزی نوشته باشه
> مگه آدمای عادی هم میتونن برن دانشگاه شاهد؟
> میشه شرایطشو توضیح بدید؟*


بصورت دو مرحله ایه 
از سنجش رتبه میگیره قبولی اولیه قبولی نهایی با مصاحبه اس

----------


## sn912sajjad

> بصورت دو مرحله ایه 
> از سنجش رتبه میگیره قبولی اولیه قبولی نهایی با مصاحبه اس


1- پس آدمای عادی هم میزنن این دانشگاه رو؟ مثلا بچه هایی که پزشکی میخوان میزنن این دانشگاه رو؟
2- شرایط آینده ش تعهد نداره؟ مثل بورسیه ارتش و اینا نیست؟ ینی کاملا مثل دانشگاهای دیگه هست آیندش؟
3- از اونجایی که دو مرحله ایه... آیا اگه مثلا انتخاب ردیف 75 باشه، قبولی در رشته های ردیف های بعدی بررسی میشه؟ آخه ممکنه آدم تو مصاحبه رد شه... شانس آدم واسه سایر انتخاب ها باقی خواهد موند؟
4- برا پزشکیش حدود چه رتبه ای میگیره؟
5- چرا تنها پزشکی که زیر مجموعه وزارت بهداشت نیست پزشکی دانشگاه شاهده؟ اگه اینطوره حتما فرقی داره؟ آیندش بورسیه یا چیزی باید باشه؟

----------


## artim

> 1- پس آدمای عادی هم میزنن این دانشگاه رو؟ مثلا بچه هایی که پزشکی میخوان میزنن این دانشگاه رو؟
> 2- شرایط آینده ش تعهد نداره؟ مثل بورسیه ارتش و اینا نیست؟ ینی کاملا مثل دانشگاهای دیگه هست آیندش؟
> 3- از اونجایی که دو مرحله ایه... آیا اگه مثلا انتخاب ردیف 75 باشه، قبولی در رشته های ذدیف های بعدی بررسی میشه؟ آخه ممکنه آدم تو مصاحبه رد شه... شانس آدم واسه سایر انتخاب ها باقی خواهد موند؟


زده دیگه که متمرکزه یا نیمه متمرکز
مثل امام صادقه

----------


## sn912sajjad

منکه جواب هیچ کدوم از سوالا رو نگرفتم.

----------


## artim

> منکه جواب هیچ کدوم از سوالا رو نگرفتم.


بله پذیرش داره واسه همه اما خب شاهد باشی خیلی به نفع ترت هست و امتیازه

----------


## sn912sajjad

خب حالا به فرض که ما بدون شاهد بودن قبول شیم:
1- شرایط آینده ش تعهد نداره؟ مثل بورسیه ارتش و اینا نیست؟ ینی کاملا مثل دانشگاهای دیگه هست آیندش؟
2- از اونجایی که دو مرحله ایه... آیا اگه مثلا انتخاب ردیف 75 باشه، قبولی در رشته های ردیف های بعدی بررسی میشه؟ آخه ممکنه آدم تو مصاحبه رد شه... شانس آدم واسه سایر انتخاب ها باقی خواهد موند؟
3- چرا تنها پزشکی که زیر مجموعه وزارت بهداشت نیست پزشکی دانشگاه شاهده؟ اگه اینطوره حتما فرقی داره؟ آیندش بورسیه یا چیزی باید باشه؟

----------


## KONKUR98

سلام به همگی.دوستان عزیز من *18 تا* رشته رو بالاتر از پزشکی دانشگاه شاهد زدم ، درسته که میگن اگه یکی از اون رشته ها تایید شه دیگه اسمم برای مصاحبه دانشگاه شاهد نمیاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ضمنا نتایج *21 مرداد* میاد.
باتشکر

----------


## par.rah

بله! اگر در 18 انتخاب بالای شاهد قبول شی دیگه اصن به شاهد نمیرسی...

21 مرداد؟؟؟ از کجا میدونی؟؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> بله! اگر در 18 انتخاب بالای شاهد قبول شی دیگه اصن به شاهد نمیرسی...
> 
> 21 مرداد؟؟؟ از کجا میدونی؟؟؟


چون طبق گفته دکتر توکلی نتایج اولیه رشته های شرایط خاص چهارشنبه میاد

----------


## par.rah

> چون طبق گفته دکتر توکلی نتایج اولیه رشته های شرایط خاص چهارشنبه میاد


خیلی زود نیس؟؟؟
یعنی 5 روز دیگه؟؟؟ واااااااااای استرس گرفتم!(عین دخترا!)

----------


## Ali.psy

> خیلی زود نیس؟؟؟
> یعنی 5 روز دیگه؟؟؟ واااااااااای استرس گرفتم!(عین دخترا!)


نه زیاد فعلا که نتایج نهایی مشخص نشده همون زمانا میاد جوابا برای انجام مصاحبه

----------


## gaem313

مصاحبه علوم پزشکی ارتش وشاهدکی هست؟

----------


## par.rah

> مصاحبه علوم پزشکی ارتش وشاهدکی هست؟


فک میکنم 3 روز بعد از اینکه به مصاحبه دعوت شدید، خیلی مصاحبه شاهد راحته ولی ارتش قاعدتا باید سخت باشه

----------


## KONKUR98

> فک میکنم 3 روز بعد از اینکه به مصاحبه دعوت شدید، خیلی مصاحبه شاهد راحته ولی ارتش قاعدتا باید سخت باشه


سلام.شما خودتون مصاحبش رو شرکت کردین یا اینکه یکی از آشناهاتون شرکت کرده که از سختی یا آسونی مصاحبشون اطلاع دارین؟؟؟
میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید.
باتشکر

----------


## khomeini

ببینید دوستان ، الان براتون توضیح میدم روشن شید : 
1-الف 
2-ب 
3-ج
4-د 
5- یک رشته از دانشگاه شاهد 
6-پ 
. 
.
. 
خوب الان این لیست انتخاب رشته یه نفره مثلا . اسمش واسه مصاحبه شاهد اعلام میشه و این اصلا ربطی به اولویت های قبل و بعد شاهد نداره . شما اگه نری مصاحبه یا بری و قبول نشی انگار نه انگار که اصلا شاهدو تو اولویت 5 زدی انگار اون اولویت خالیه . اما اگه بری و مصاحبه رو قبول شی تازه اولویت 5 پر میشه . حالا سنجش میاد انتخاب های شمارو از انتخاب اول تا آخر بررسی میکنی و هر جایی ممکنه قبول شی . یعنی ممکنه مصاحبه شاهد رو هم قبول شی ولی چون یه جایی قبل شاهد قبول شدی دیگه شاهد هیچی میشه . ممکنم هس مصاحبه شهدو قبول شی ولی ظرفیت دانشگاه قبل از اینکه سنجش بخواد انتخاب رشته شما رو بررسی کنه به وسیله افرادی با رتبه بهتر پر شه و باز هم شاهد پر ...

----------


## psdk 2020

سلام من رتبه 672 منطقه 1 هستم اما برای مصاحبه دانشگاه شاهد معرفی نشدم پزشکی شاهد رو در انتخاب 20 قرار دادم و قبل از این : پزشکی های شیراز و تهران و اصفهان و شهید بهشتی و کرج و مشهد و فسا و جهرم و یزد و رفسنجان و یاسوج قرار دادم . در حالی فردی با رتبه در منطقه 1 973 برای مصاحبه دانشگاه شاهد معرفی شده و پزشکی شاهد رو در انتخاب 9 ام خود قرار داده است ، این یعنی من در انتخاب های قبل از 20 قبول نهایی شدم ؟

----------


## khomeini

> سلام من رتبه 672 منطقه 1 هستم اما برای مصاحبه دانشگاه شاهد معرفی نشدم پزشکی شاهد رو در انتخاب 20 قرار دادم و قبل از این : پزشکی های شیراز و تهران و اصفهان و شهید بهشتی و کرج و مشهد و فسا و جهرم و یزد و رفسنجان و یاسوج قرار دادم . در حالی فردی با رتبه در منطقه 1 973 برای مصاحبه دانشگاه شاهد معرفی شده و پزشکی شاهد رو در انتخاب 9 ام خود قرار داده است ، این یعنی من در انتخاب های قبل از 20 قبول نهایی شدم ؟


چیزی رو معلوم نمیکنه . این جوابی بود که سنجش به من داد . حتی ممکنه اسم شما به اشتباه اعلام نشده باشه . دقیقا همین اتفاق واسه پزشکی بقیه الله واسه من افتاد . فعلا که چاره ای جز صبر کردن تا اعلام نتایج نداریم .

----------


## psdk 2020

من از سازمان سنجش پرسیدم کفت نمیتوان  اظهار نظر کرد .شما پزشکی شاهد رو در انتخاب چندم قرار دادید ؟ و قبلش چه رشته هایی قرار دادید ؟  راستی رتبه تون چنده شده ؟

----------


## khomeini

788 منطقه 2 . 1- پزشکی تهرا ن 2 - پزشکی شهید بهشتی نیمسال اول بعدش دوم 4- پزشکی ایران 5- نمسال اول و دوم اصفهان 7- نیمسال اول و دوم شیراز 9 - شاهد

----------


## psdk 2020

پزشکی  شاهد شما معرفی شدی برا مصاحبه ؟

----------


## psdk 2020

شما یه مشاور خوب میشناسین ، میخوام همین سوالو از ایشون بپرسم ، شماره تلفن شو میخوام؟

----------


## khomeini

> پزشکی  شاهد شما معرفی شدی برا مصاحبه ؟


بله مصاحبه رفتم

----------


## khomeini

> شما یه مشاور خوب میشناسین ، میخوام همین سوالو از ایشون بپرسم ، شماره تلفن شو میخوام؟


نه متاسفانه

----------


## amir22

سلام 
دوستان کسی اطلاع داره دانشگاه شاهد تهران 
چجور دانشگاهیه ، قوانینش چیه ،و قبول شدنش 
راحته یا نه؟
این سوال رو اینجا مطرح کردم چون دیدم یه نفر 
پارسال با درصدهای خیلی پایین قبول شده بود 
با سهمیه شاهد 
خواستم ببینم داستان چیه 
و قبول شدن در این دانشگاه به این راحتیه!
البته معدلشون بالا بود18.22

----------


## amir22

الان دانشگاهها رو بررسی کنیم بهتره تا بعد از 
اعلام نتایج که وقت کمه

----------


## shahriyar

> سلام 
> دوستان کسی اطلاع داره دانشگاه شاهد تهران 
> چجور دانشگاهیه ، قوانینش چیه ،و قبول شدنش 
> راحته یا نه؟
> این سوال رو اینجا مطرح کردم چون دیدم یه نفر 
> پارسال با درصدهای خیلی پایین قبول شده بود 
> با سهمیه شاهد 
> خواستم ببینم داستان چیه 
> و قبول شدن در این دانشگاه به این راحتیه!
> البته معدلشون بالا بود18.22


این دقیقا چه سهمیه ای بوده که شده 1972؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------

